# [SOLVED] TV tuners



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope I am in the right forum!
I have a Toshiba 24sl41ou tv that scans 122 analog and 15 digital stations from my cable connection. I have a westinghouse ld-2480 that scans only 58 analog and 15 digital stations from the same connection. They were scanned only minutes apart. Why is that? I am going to bring the westinghouse tv back and get a refund. There must be more than one grade of tuners, or my westinghouse is broken. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: TV tuners*

There are different types of tuners, but the fact that both are tuning the same types of channels show they are getting the same type of channels. Typically, differences such as that are the product of the input signal. Some tuners are better able to deal with low or dirty signals. 

As for the "grade" issue, it's not necessarily a "grade" issue. It would more likely be a difference in quality. I don't recall off hand who actually manufacturers Westinghouse hardware, but they are a "2nd tier" company.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: TV tuners*

Thanks for your input. I returned the Westinghouse, and got a Toshiba. It gets twice as many channels, and works fine.


----------

